# Thyroid uptake scan



## shel118 (Jul 12, 2017)

My scan says: 24 hour thyroid uptake 33% indicating hyperthyroidism. Asymmetric slight increase uptake present in Left lobe thyroid gland compared to Right with no focal hot of cold nodule identified. Right and left ratio 0.7. The doctor didn't really explain, just said I have biochemical hyperthyroidism. What do these results mean?, I understand the hot and cold, but to me, it just doesn't make sence


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Basically one side of your thyroid is more hyper than the other side. There are no nodules. Sometimes a singular over active nodule can cause hyperthyroid.

Having one side be more over active than the other side isn't unusual. So, yes, you have semi-standard hyperthyroidism.


----------



## shel118 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you!!!


----------

